
The Sorry Saga of the Brewster Buffalo - smacktoward
https://www.warbirdforum.com/saga.htm
======
simonblack
No doubt I'll be downvoted to oblivion for this, but in my personal opinion,
the F35 will be remembered by History as a repeat of the Brewster Buffalo's
saga.

"jack of all trades, master of none." \- in other words just not good enough
to win against the competition in any role.

